# W-Lan



## seppus (18. April 2004)

Hoi mal vorneweg 

Also ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich möchte bei mir Wlan einrichten und hab mir für 2 Rechner 1 AP und 2 Wlankarten gekauft. Der Rechenr wo das AP angeschlossen wird hat außerdem noch einen Inet anschluss der auch vom 2 Rechner verwendet werden kann. Jetzt aber zum eigenltichen Problem. Ich habe beim ersten rechner eine WLan-Karte eingebaut und den AP an eine 10/100 netzwerkkarte angeschlossen. Ich habe beide erfolgreich installiert und IP Adressen verteilt. Beim Zweitrechner hab ich auch die Funkkarte eingebaut und installiert. Ich sehe bei beiden Funkkarten die Verbindung USR2249 und kann mich damit auch verbinden, aber keiner von den beiden rechnern sieht den anderen, kann ihn anpingen oder gar ihn erreichen. 

OP ist WinXP home beim einem Pro beim andren.

Kann einer von euch mir wetierhelfen?

mfg
sepp


----------



## snowdog (18. April 2004)

hi 
noch eine frage
also du hast jetz an einem rechner inet anschluss, den AP und noch ne WLAN karte?
lieg ich da richtig ?
wenn ja, dann hättest dir die WLAN karte sparen können, weil wenn der AP ja an die netzwerkkarte des rechners angeschlossen ist, dann hat dieser ja schon eine verbindung zu der anderen wlan karte des 2. rechners
und wenn der 2. rechner den ap finden kann und dieser richtig eingestellt ist, dann müsste auch der 1, rechner zu sehn sein.
im ap musst du dann als gateway den 1 rechner eintragen um die anfragen weiterzuleiten...

ich hoffe ich hab da nicht was durcheinander gebracht 

so far

greets
snowdog


----------



## seppus (28. April 2004)

Also gut ich habe es ohne wlan karte versucht und da war das gleiche aber habs mal mit 2 wlankarten ohne ap versucht geht auch nicht.. also das gleiche wie bei den anderen varianten. Also sehe verbindung aber andren rechner nicht


----------



## seppus (2. Mai 2004)

Also nochmal falls es jemand überlesen hat.

Hab jetzt 2 Wlankarten in 2 verschiedenen Rechnern eingebaut. Habe bei der ersten die Verbinung erstellt mit folgenden daten:

Netzwerkname: test
Netzwerkauthentifizierung: Gemeinsam Verwendet
Datenverschlüsselung: WEP
Schlüssel wird nicht autmomatisch bereitgestellt
Netzwerkschlüsssel: 0000000000000000
Schlüsselindex: 1
Adhoc ist aktiviert

Weiters sind alle Einstellung von der Bekin Wirles 54Mbps Desktop Adapter ident und zwar:

Antenna Diversity: Auto
Bluetooth Collaboration: Enable
BSS PLCP Header: Auto (Short/Long)
Fragmentation Threshold: 2346
IBSS 54g(tm) Mode: 54g - Auto
IBSS 54g(tm) Protection Mode: Auto
IBSS Channel Number: 11
Locale: Worldwide
Locally Administered MAC Address:  nicht vorhanden
Power Output: 100%
Power Save Mode: Disable
Radio Enable/Disable: Enable
Rate: Use best rate
Roaming Decision: Default
RTS Threshold: 2347
XPress (TM) Technology: Enable


Die IPs sind wie folgt:

1. Rechner:
IP: 192.168.5.10
DNS: 255.255.255.0

2. Rechner
IP: 192.168.5.11
DNS: 255.255.255.0
Standartgateway: 192.168.5.10



kann mir einer von euch sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe?

mfg
sepp


----------

